# Goose/Pork Jalapeno & Chedder Smoke Sausage snack links



## indaswamp (Jan 16, 2018)

Another arctic cold front rolling through so I got to get it while the gettin is good! My smokehouse runs so much better in the cold when smoking sausages.

15# of goose meat almost thawed. Just picked up 17.5# of boston butt from the grocer that I need to debone and cube. Also picked up 5# of pork fat cap and it's ready to go, already cut into 1" strips.

I'll be busy mixing up seasoning, cubing cheese, and de-seeding jalapenos. Pics. as I go...
Will hit the smokehouse tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 16, 2018)

IDS, Sounds good!


----------



## motocrash (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2018)

That Sounds Tasty!!

Be Back for Pics!






Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 16, 2018)

Just got a call from my cousin. Some friends are in town from over seas and we're having a get together tonight @ 6pm. I'll have to postpone mixing and stuffing till later tonight. See you guys then.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 16, 2018)

Alright, I'm back. I left the get together early because winter mix started coming down on top of the rain wet roads we already have. Lots of small bridges for me to cross on the way home and they will freeze over at some point.
Got the cheese diced, jalapenos de-seeded and cut (will grind chunks through 6mm plate with meat), and seasoning measured out. I'll subtract out seasoning mix for 5# and only use enough for 20#. I went with my own creation. I tweeked my recipe. I subbed red pepper flake for the cayenne powder but reduced the volume significantly since I'm adding jalapenos; will still have some heat and a bite, added mustard and more sugar. Also will be adding apple cider vinegar to the meat paste for a little tartness. Will be smoking with pecan and apple wood. Should be good.

I found some diver duck breasts in the freezer so I'm adding those to the mix. I'm adjusting the volume of jalapeno & cheddar links to 20# of meat instead of 15#.

Using 2# of Kraft Sharp Cheddar







1/4~3/8 inch dice, most of it is 3/8.






Ready to go, just waiting on the meat to re-chill again so I can grind.

I'm also making ~15# of my regular smoke sausage with the remainder of the grind.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm going with real cheese instead of high temp. because I'm keeping the smokehouse temp. low. I will not go above 170*.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 16, 2018)

These are gonna be good! I'm not the only one that has a camera that plays tricks with light.You can use a french fry cutter to cube the cheese.They normally have 1/4" and 3/8" cutters.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 16, 2018)

motocrash said:


> These are gonna be good! I'm not the only one that has a camera that plays tricks with light.You can use a french fry cutter to cube the cheese.They normally have 1/4" and 3/8" cutters.


Great idea on the fry cutter....


----------



## motocrash (Jan 16, 2018)

These work pretty good too.
http://www.agrisupply.com/vegetable-chopper/p/66545/


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2018)

First coarse grind done...

Here is the meat chilled ready to go to the grinder. Cubed pork fat on the right which I ground through with the goose and duck meat.






Duck and pork fat coarse grind:





Then the pork shoulder...







Mixed it up and ready for the seasoning slurry...






Done...






Back in the deep freeze to chill while I measure out the cure, NFDM, apple cider vinegar, and water, and change out the plates to 6mm.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2018)

Second grind through the 6mm plate...






Got everything ready to go, but I forgot to grind the jalapenos with the meat! DOH! So, I improvise and break out the food processor. Since the peppers were chilled and hard, the chopper did a good job on them. Chopped to ~1/4". Round robin, jalapenos, diced cheddar cheese, cure water, NFDM powder.






Add the cure dissolved in ice cold water and the NFDM powder and mix in...







I used my grill gloves to mix, and that works way better for stopping to snap pics. to post. I just pull my hands out of the gloves and the tacky meat grabs them! HA! Only downside is each glove will have 1/2lb. of meat stuck to it once you finish mixing and the meat gets tacky. No problem, I used a rubber spatula to scrape the meat off the gloves.

Add the diced cheddar, jalapenos and 1/4 cup of apple cider vinegar (not shown). Mixed up and ready to stuff!







I did a taster patty in a skillet, forgot to snap a pic. I was so anxious to sample it! LOL!

I haven't done a whole lot of jalapeno and cheddar sausages, thus the reason I almost forgot to add the jalapenos. I made this batch on the request of a friend, but after the sample patty, I will be making more of this! When the links take on the apple wood and pecan smoke, it's gonna take it to the next level! These will not sit around in the freezer for long! Gonna be perfect for snacks onda boat or running around at the camp on the go. <thumbs up>!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2018)

Another tip: I keep bread ends in the freezer specifically for running through the grinder to clean out the last of the meat paste. Frozen bread works a whole lot better than either fresh or stale. you recover 80~90% of the grind. Shoulda snapped pics, but forgot.....


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2018)

Thought to take a pic. of the patty made from what was left in the stuffer, my late night snack/early breakfast.







Pink is there so the cure is workin. The jalapeno flavor has deepened since my test patty, heat should be spot on once it melds together. Not to hot, just right. Sweetness is there in the background, not overpowering. Tart is there in the background, not overpowering; might could go 3/8 cup cider. Cheese flavor is there, might could go a little more cheese, but with the sharp cheddar the flavor profile is there and I wanted a bold cheese to stand up to the wild taste of the goose; perfect fit. We'll see how it changes once the smoke hits it, but I'm satisfied with the flavor.

Sitting in my chair relaxing, then I'll crash. It's 14* outside right now here in south Louisiana and there is 1/4" of ice on the drive way. Won't be going anywhere anytime soon... Plan on cranking up the smokehouse sometime around 4pm later today. See y'all then.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2018)

That test patty looks delicious!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks Al!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2018)

Got the links on the poles hanging in the smoker to for a pellicle.

While stuffing the sausage, I made the first coil and made sure to not over stuff it so I could twist into 6" links. When I started making the links, I had two blowouts back to back. The meat paste was too cold and did not want to slide in the casing easily. I got frustrated and decided to just do loops. Towards the end of stuffing, the meat paste had warmed slightly and was much more pliable. I had a short piece of casing left on the horn and filled it accidentally instead of pulling the tag end off and reloading. Well, that link ended up being about 12" long and it hit me-why not just twist this one into (2) 6" links and THEN tie the ends together?

Bingo.







I finished stuffing the links this way. I wanted links so I would not have to cut the sausages for packaging. Cut links with cheese, the cheese will run out on the cut end when warmed on the grill. I did not want this. Now I know what to do for the next batch.
Been fun dialing in my new smokehouse and figuring out the best way to fill it to max. capacity. Now I know how I will do my cheese sausages from now on. Doing 2 links, I can get 6~7# - maybe 8# - of links on one pole,  about 28~30# per rack. Can load top two racks and still get 60# in the smoke house.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2018)

Looks Great Inda!!!:)
60# ought to hold you for a few days!!!:D
Like.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2018)

Naw, I made 60# of wild hog sausage. This batch is only 25# of jalapeno and cheddar. I also made 7.5# using my regular smoke sausage just to see how that recipe works with the goose meat.

But now I know how I can get 60# of cheese sausages in the smokehouse! Been fun figuring it all out.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 17, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> But now I know how I can get 60# of cheese sausages in the smokehouse! Been fun figuring it all out.


I think you got it figured out;)


----------



## James Coburn (Jan 17, 2018)

How many jalopeño''s did you use for the 20# batch and do you think it was enough flavor?


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 17, 2018)

Looking superb so far!



motocrash said:


> View attachment 350580



“That boy ain’t right.”


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2018)

I used 1 TBSP. of home grown cayenne pepper flakes, 2.5 TBSPS. coarse ground Black Pepper, and 1 1/4lb. de-seeded jalapenos. This would be a between a mild/medium sausage. Just a touch of heat. If you want it hotter, leave the seeds and veins in or double the amount of jalapenos.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2018)

Snapped a pic. of the links drying forming the pellicle. Don't remember where I saw this idea, might have been somewhere on SMF, but the fan works GREAT!








Loaded up with applewood and Pecan, good smoke rolling out the vents. Pics. when I add more wood in about 2.5 hours...


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2018)

James Coburn said:


> How many jalopeño''s did you use for the 20# batch and do you think it was enough flavor?



As far as flavor, you can definitely taste the jalapenos. If you want a deeper flavor though you could add jalapeno powder to it. For more heat, I suggest adding cayenne powder.

Point of note: I did back off on the amount of water I used. Instead of 4 cups (1 cup per 5 #), I only used 2.5 cups because the jalapenos have a lot of water in them. If you use more jalapenos, back of on the water a little more.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2018)

I'll know more once I sample a smoked link after the flavors have melded. I'll report back....


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 17, 2018)

Looks good . To late to keep some fresh for grilling ?


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good . To late to keep some fresh for grilling ?


I want it all smoked for snack links. I'll still be able to grill them if I want to.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2018)

Looking good when I added more wood...


----------



## motocrash (Jan 17, 2018)

Yeah Man!;)


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2018)

Reload wood and checked the links...INT is @ 129*; All most done!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2018)

Done.





Pulled the links and in cold water now. Will let them chill for a bit then in a tote and back outside in the deep freeze till packaging tomorrow.

Ate one of the blow outs (front left). Heat mellowed a little more. More to the mild side than medium now. Cheese is spot on. Don't need any more sharp cheddar. Might add a little jalapeno powder next time just to kick up the jalapeno flavor, but overall, very happy with the links. I will be making more of these!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2018)

Another great way to use diver ducks and goose meat! Home run! I am Happy, Happy, Happy!

Bloom and cross cut pics. tomorrow. Good night SMF...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2018)

Those look Beautiful !! :)

Nice Job!

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2018)

These are through 35mm hog casings. Next batch I think I'll pull through 22~24mm sheep casings, not quite snack stick size, about an inch dia. or less. I think it will work great an still allow the cheese even distribution. Great buy on sheep casing @ the sausage maker; 40# of casing for $38.99...over 100 yards of casings.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks Bear!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2018)

Fried up a little this morning along with some grits for breakfast. Woulda fried an egg but I'm out and have not been to the store with the icy roads. Suppose to thaw today though.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2018)

Tip:
If you do not like the crunch from raw jalapenos, you can blanch the whole peppers for 90 seconds in 190* water then shock them in cold water prior to either grinding or chopping.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 18, 2018)

Pass the buns and mustard please!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2018)

Almost forgot the bloom and cross cut pics...





You can see good pepper and cheese distribution throughout the links.







Smoked 'em low and slow. 4 hours of good smoke @110~120* then bump 10* about every hour keeping the temp. about 25~30* above INT. Max. temp. 155* in the smoke house. Pulled the links when INT hit 144* for 12 minutes. (not wild pork-do not need to go to 154*)


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Pass the buns and mustard please!



Man! These would make one mean sausage on a bun!!!


----------



## oberst (Jan 18, 2018)

Man what a great report and pictures that offer some great ideas!


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 18, 2018)

That’s some awesome sausage. I have some goose and duck breast that are sausage quality and this looks like a great recipe.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks fellas. Another thought occurred to me, next time I might take some additional de-seeded jalapenos-say 1/2 pound or so- and put them in a blender to puree and mix that in. Would give a better 'fresh' jalapeno pop over dried powdered jalapeno I would think. You might try that myownidaho.


----------



## eh1bbq (Jan 23, 2018)

Heyo IDS, I am wondering if you wouldn't mind expanding on how closely you followed the recipe from Len Poli vs your own smoked sausage recipe? IE, the NFDM and AC Vinegar as well as the spice mixture.  Have some goose in the freezer itching to get smoked.... Thanks in advance!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 23, 2018)

I used Len Poli's recipe just to get me in the ball park on amounts for jalapeno, cheese, and sugar.

I used my basic sausage base seasoning but subtracted out the cayenne powder and substituted red pepper flakes.

I keep all my sausage recipes as 25# of meat. I rarely make batches smaller than that. Here is what I used:

15# goose and/or duck meat
15# pork shoulder 80/20
4.5# pork fat
2# sharp cheddar (could go 2.5~3# if you like a lot of cheese)
1.5# de-seeded de-veined fresh green jalapenos (grind through 6mm plate with meat)

Seasoning mix for 25# of meat:
*(I only used 25# of the grind for this recipe. The other 9.5# was used in a different recipe)*
6 TBSPS. Mortans fine pickle salt (108g)
1 oz. cure #1
2.5 TBSPS. Black pepper
1 TBSP red pepper flakes
2.5 TBSPS Monosodium glutamate (30g) (if leaving out, MSG is 60% the sodium of regular salt so adjust salt accordingly)
1 TBSP. granulated onion
1 TBSP. granulated garlic
2 TBSPS. Paprika
4 TBSPS. Dark Brown sugar

5 cups NFDM
2.5 cups very cold water
1/4 cup cider vinegar

I went 40/60 goose to pork. You could go higher on the goose if you want...up to 60%.
I'd go 2# jalapenos or leave the seeds and veins in. Or, take an additional 1/2 pound and puree in the blender to kick up the jalapeno flavor.
Could add more sugar if you want more sweetness, this was just a background to accent the heat and the cheese.
I'd go more vinegar, but subtract out some water. 3/8~1/2 cup total for more tart. Leave this out if you use pickled jalapenos from the store. I used fresh.


----------



## eh1bbq (Jan 23, 2018)

Wow! Thank you for being willing to share! I really appreciate all the info.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 23, 2018)

Some recipes I will share, others I hold close and guard that took me years to develop. This one is one I don't mind sharing. Enjoy!

Oh- applewood and pecan pellets and sawdust for smoke.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 24, 2018)

Nice work on the sausage! They look and sound great.


----------



## WildThings (Feb 1, 2018)

IDS what does NFDM stand for in your above recipe


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 2, 2018)

WildThings said:


> IDS what does NFDM stand for in your above recipe


Non Fat Dried Milk


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 2, 2018)

I was just going to experiment with deer bologna and cheese and Jalapeno. I just bought hi temp cheese and see you are using regular cheese. Any difference in the product using regular cheese?


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 2, 2018)

it will melt above 130* on reheating. Not a problem for me. They do not make sharp cheddar high temp cheese, or at least I have not been able to find it. If you warm smoke and keep the smokehouse temp under 170* and pull the links 144~150* you should not have problems.


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 2, 2018)

Would beef deer bologna be finished at 145 - 150? I have always cooked to 160


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 4, 2018)

Follow a pasteurization chart. The higher the temp you cook the links, the less moist they will be. @144, the links are super moist.


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 5, 2018)

I am making 2 1/2" bologna and about 20# of 4 test recipes this weekend. I was always told 156° to be safe. I am mixing 10# of deer with 10# of 73% ground beef.

Are you sausage links to be recooked, or eaten as they come off at 145°?


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 5, 2018)

They can be eaten as is.
Daveomak has posted the pasteurization charts put out by the USDA on other threads. Maybe he will see this and post them here for you, or you can use the search function to find them.

The only need to cook to a higher temp would be if you are looking to dry out the summer sausage to a certain point.


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 5, 2018)

I found this
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...-food-to-a-lower-internal-temperature.261182/

Second chart for beef. I understand at 158° bacteria is dead spot on. If the IT stays at 145° for 14 minutes and 150° for 5 minutes its still dead and you are fine? Is that the take away on this?

If so, I'd rather do this and not risk cooking the fat and leaving it more moist.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 5, 2018)

I'll defer to Dave or JJ on this one...


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 7, 2018)

Indaswamp, I did some reading on this and it has to do with temperature + the length of time you hold the heat. I also spent some time PMing with Daveomak, which supplied me these charts. My other reading found hardly any bad bacteria Multiply over 122° and nothing over 128° and die shortly higher than that. So you can obtain these temps and rest at them for a while it should be safe and kill the bacteria. 160° just means once the temp probe beeps you are all good, no waiting.

You can cook to 140 and all be fine as this chart shows you have to hold it for at least 9 minutes to kill all bad bacteria. When is says 5.0 Log that means 5x's the ten times reduction or plus 5 0's. 1 Log is 10 times reduction of bacteria and 5 Log is 100,000 reduction. They use 7 Log as a Million times which I think means couldn't ever even possible grow back without being reinfected.







As you can see from this other chart, 140 can be fine but 145 is the real break over on topping the hill on bad bacteria. This one shows 12 minutes at 140 and only 4 at 145 and over course next to nothing at 160 as we would know.






BTW, I remember you from DHC and didn't know you where this into smoking meats. Waterfowl as sucked bad out my way with warmer weather and newbies educating the birds. I'm glad Duck Dynasty went off TV. :D


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 7, 2018)

Images don't show...

You know I cook if you were on DHC. I've been smoking stuff and making sausages for over 20 years, just finally built my own smokehouse big enough for all the stuff we process.

I knew about the log functions, and you are correct. But cooking to a low final temp will give you a moist finished product as opposed to a higher temp simply because you are cooking it longer and more evaporation happens.


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 7, 2018)

I can see the images.

This one I found on line and shows the log info upto 139 degrees







The first image on the other post is from Daveomak's post #7 on this thread here.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/danger-zone-question.270629/


----------



## jaxon2 (Dec 3, 2018)

tagged


----------

